
I Stopped a Credit Card Thief from Ripping Off 3,537 People - doorbellguy
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/stopping-credit-card-fraud-and-saving-our-nonprofit/
======
pergadad
Ultimately a tale of persistence in contacting support. Someone less confident
or desperate or aware of their rights and associated costs of the issue would
probably have not followed through.

Ultimately also a sign that Stripe's fraud prevention and support are pretty
bad. Not Google-Level bad But certainly if it takes an active g tech literate
merchant a day to resolve such an issue this is 100% on stripe and the author
should not have gone through this pain.

------
netsharc
Gah, interesting story.

But terrible presentation.

Hundreds of paragraphs.

Of just 1 or 2 sentences.

Maybe some like reading that stuff.

But I was just scrolling.

Trying to find the meat.

Authors, learn to be more concise.

~~~
yabatopia
I liked it. The presentation didn't bother me at all, maybe because I read the
story on a relatively small smartphone screen. For smaller screens, the
formatting works really well.

It was an entertaining read, well written, so kudos to the author for sharing
his story in an interesting way.

